
Ask HN: Interesting topics related to distributed systems? - denvercoder904
I am a computer engineering graduate student (master’s program). I have to write a term paper on a topic related to distributed systems. I know this is a very broad subject and it spans from all aspects of high level cloud computing services to low-level computer architectures. I have read several research papers but I still have not found a topic that interests me. HN community, what areas of distributed computing systems are you interested in reading about?
======
PaulHoule
What do you find interesting outside of distributed systems?

